# Fighting Game Furs!



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought i would try and make a topic just for those furs who love fighting games as much as i do or more! Let's face it, with the recent new release of a certain 20 year old series game, fighting games look like they are going to get the spotlight once more. Of course that doesn't mean arcades will be revived unfortunately but with so many new gen games having online capabilites i saw it doesn't matter much huh?

But anyway, this thread is just for discussing fighting games in general whether it be old school classics, next gen software or anything in between. Even talk about some games where you thought they could do more or if you would like to see a sequel on it and what would you improve? 

Would be great too if people posted vids of some excellent matches in many games that have come across in these years (SF3: Ken vs. Chun Li vid anyone?). I'm mainly doing this because i only know maybe 2 or 3 furs who love fighting games like i do and i wanna see if there are any more out there.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 15, 2009)

*raises hand* Street fighter series, Guilty Gear series, And the Tekken series are my favs. I love fighting games so much. ^_^


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

I vouch for the Tekken series, my fav character has to be forest law from Tekken tag team

also, almost %100'd Soul Caliber 2 because I played it exclusively when it came out :3


----------



## TehSean (Apr 15, 2009)

There were over 60 people at Denjin Arcade in Simi Valley last week playing Street Fighter 4 and SF:3S in a tournament x__x; So many people.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> *raises hand* Street fighter series, *Guilty Gear series*, And the Tekken series are my favs. I love fighting games so much. ^_^



Guilty Gear Isuka


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2009)

Lawl Tekken.

So Yeah, I like Street fighter, Red Earth, Waku Waku 7 and Capcom vs.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lawl Tekken.




 I like Tekken it is so fun and easy to play.


I also like Dead or Alive because you can play dress-up! So many costumes! <('0')>

Add to that Mortal Kombat and Virtua Fighter, the old ones, not the new fancy ones, though they might be good. Haven't played them yet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2009)

I also like Rival Schools!



Load_Blown said:


> I like Tekken it is so fun and easy to play.
> Add to that Mortal Kombat and Virtua Fighter


 
Big Lols.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Big Lols.



I spend most of my money on huge J-RPGs okay? I don't have TIME to memorize dumb fucking combos.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here some fighting games I like: 

Dragon Ball Z  Budokai Tenkaichi 3, Bloody Roar Extreme, Capcom vs SNK 2, Super Smash Brothers Brawl and Def Jam Fight For New York.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I spend most of my money on huge J-RPGs okay? I don't have TIME to memorize dumb fucking combos.


 But were not talking about games like NightWarriors. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But were not talking about games like NightWarriors. :V



Well why not?!?!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2009)

Because it fucking sucks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because it fucking sucks.



Well then I am going to go, Mr. Opinionated. 


You've won, you should feel very proud and not sad in the slightest.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 16, 2009)

A friend got me rehooked recently on Third Strike, Marvel v. Capcom 2, and Street Fighter 4.

Among other things of course, but I think those have been the games occupying my time the most lately.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Well then I am going to go, Mr. Opinionated.
> 
> 
> You've won, you should feel very proud and not sad in the slightest.


Wut, NightWarriors had broken ass combos.


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Apr 16, 2009)

*Tekken, Soul calibur(from 2 - 4), Def Jam Fight for NY & Mortal Kombat are my favorites*


----------



## AlexX (Apr 16, 2009)

I play plenty of traditional fighting games like DBZ Budokai (and Tenkaichi) and Soul Calibur, as well as ones that go outside the box like Smash bros and Scarlet Weather Rhapsody.

I also have an amusing habit of maining characters who are in the lower parts of their game's tier lists (such as Yunsung for Soul Calibur, Link and Ike in Smash bros, Future Trunks in the DBZ games, and Reisen in SWR).


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

oh, also the older mortal kombat series, those were pretty fun

the new ones ive played seem to try and deviate from the original formula, and i dont care for them as much


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But were not talking about games like NightWarriors. :V



I'm praying to Capcom to please make a Darkstalkers IV, no matter the futility.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

Why oh why are you playing the retarded version of Guilty Gear X called Isuka.

*WHY?!*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2009)

Ark said:


> Guilty Gear Isuka


 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why oh why are you playing the retarded version of Guilty Gear X called Isuka.
> 
> *WHY?!*


 Fixed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 16, 2009)

it's still based on GGX tho.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2009)

Who really plays Guilty Gear, Tekken, Virtua Fighter, .ect anyways?


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who really plays Guilty Gear, Tekken, Virtua Fighter, .ect anyways?



A lot of people.
A lot of _asian_ people.

But if VF5R ever comes out, I'm going to be playing a lot more Virtua Fighter. And a lot more Tekken when 6 gets released.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mortal Kombat!!! (that's it, and nuff sed!)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 17, 2009)

lol Western fighting game fans


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2009)

Darkstalkers 3 EX
Street Fighter 3S
Street Fighter Z3
Capcom vs. SNK 2
Rival Schools/2
Project Justice

And Melty Blood is kind of fun.
I had some fun dicking around with SF4, but I don't have a PS3 or whatever the fuck, so yeah.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a lot of Street Fighter action figures, if that counts


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> A lot of people.
> A lot of _asian_ people.


 Do you _even know_ what your talking, Right?


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol Western fighting game fans


 I know, Right.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh.
I can hear this thread getting fatter.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol Western fighting game fans


Hey, just because I find ripping out a guys spine rewarding!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Ugh.
> I can hear this thread getting fatter.


 What are you talking about?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2009)

SUPERIORITY THROUGH STRENGTH


SUPERIORITY THROUGH PRIDE


SUPERIORITY THROUGH............VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it true that the Darkstalkers series and the Warzard series had fatalities moves?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Is it true that the Darkstalkers series and the Warzard series had fatalities moves?


I'm pretty sure Darkstalkers don't have finishing moves. But if they did, I would see them as the same style as Hokuto no Ken's "Fatal KOs" or SoulCalibur IV's "Critical Finishes."


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

Um they have, however, unlike LOLTAL COMBAT, it depends on the last move you finished with the enemy.

For instance, if you finish the enemy with Lilith's FP throw, the enemy gets sliced in half horizontally. If you finished with Talbain's Moment Slice, the enemy gets sliced in vertical.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

Um they have, however, unlike LOLTAL COMBAT, it depends on the last move you finished with the enemy.

For instance, if you finish the enemy with Lilith's FP throw, the enemy gets sliced in half horizontally. If you finished with Talbain's Moment Slice, the enemy gets sliced in vertical.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 18, 2009)

Pesonally, I think we could use some more fighting games with dynamic stages.

I don't necissarily mean ones like Smash Bros, but look at say... Soul Calibur. If a stage has a wall anywhere some characters can use it to perform some unique attacks they can't use in stages without any walls. Likewise, I believe there's a Darkstalkers stage where one of the characters is in the background, but vanishes from there if said character is participating in the fight.

It doesn't have to be anything major, but when the only real difference between the stages is background and music it seems somewhat pointless for there to be anything but a generic "arena" stage with varying music.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um they have, however, unlike LOLTAL COMBAT, it depends on the last move you finished with the enemy.
> 
> For instance, if you finish the enemy with Lilith's FP throw, the enemy gets sliced in half horizontally. If you finished with Talbain's Moment Slice, the enemy gets sliced in vertical.


 Yeah, Kenji can pull out peoples' hearts and squish them and Leo can bite people which for some reason makes them spray out green blood...
And I'm not sure about Tessa and Mai-Ling.


----------



## Laze (Apr 18, 2009)

I am ghey for Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix right now, so anybody with a PS3 and fancies having a game of fisticuffs should drop me a PM or something. 

I actually really prefer it to the newer Street Fighter 4. As nice as it is, I just find HD Remix more fun.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, Kenji can pull out peoples' hearts and squish them and Leo can bite people which for some reason makes them spray out green blood...
> And I'm not sure about Tessa and Mai-Ling.



Dude, I'm talking about Darkstalkers, not Warzard.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Darkstalkers 3 EX
> Street Fighter 3S
> Street Fighter Z3
> Capcom vs. SNK 2
> ...


Fuck yea Project Justice...have the jap version for my Dreamcast


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Dude, I'm talking about Darkstalkers, not Warzard.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Is it true that the Darkstalkers series *and the Warzard series had fatalities moves?*


 What now?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

When you quoted my message I thought you were referring to my post. <_<

God, why am I being a dick towards furry gamers today? >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> When you quoted my message I thought you were referring to my post. <_<
> 
> God, why am I being a dick towards furry gamers today? >_>


Well, you thought wrong.

I dunno, Why don't you troll your fangirl/boys, Like KrystalTheVixen?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, my thread is actually still alive.

Also, don't belittle guys because of the fighting series they like people, just say you don't like them and maybe explain why.

Also, anyone ever like the Battle Arena Toshinden series? or heard of it?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I dunno, Why don't you troll your fangirl/boys, Like KrystalTheVixen?



Who?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who?


 On youtube, Your channel comments?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't care about YouP00p accounts.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I don't care about YouP00p accounts.


Well good for you.

*Edit*: So today, I justed got Tessa's second ending and god it's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 19, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Also, anyone ever like the Battle Arena Toshinden series? or heard of it?



Yeah, I had the PC version of the first BAT title, it had Earthworm Jim as a character.
Of course, that's basically the only character I played as.

I barely recall playing the second and the third. I recall not liking them, though.

And I'm plugging in my Saturn to play Darkstalkers because of this thread. >:[


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well good for you.
> 
> *Edit*: So today, I justed got Tessa's second ending and god it's creepy as fuck.



How so?



jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, I had the PC version of the first BAT title, it had Earthworm Jim as a character.
> Of course, that's basically the only character I played as.
> 
> I barely recall playing the second and the third. I recall not liking them, though.
> ...



I only played 3 but i loved, i wanna find it again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

So yeah, Red earth has fatalities well maybe just Kenji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcK8rSNmXBo&feature=related



DarkTalbain64 said:


> How so?


 http://www.vgmuseum.com/end/arcade/a/red_3.htm




DarkTalbain64 said:


> I only played 3 but i loved, i wanna find it again.


 Mame?


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the Bloody Roar and the Soul Calibur series. Smash Brothers is good too, but that only fits very loosely in the fighting genre.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 19, 2009)

Tekken, Guilty Gear, Marvel Vs. Capcom, Mortal Kombat Series, Street Fighter Series, Brutal: Paws of Fury (how effin' cliche), Clay Fighter, and of course Killer Instinct!

Edit: Goodness me, I forgot the Bloody Roar games! And Smash Brothers, and Soul Calbibur! Thank you for unintentionally reminding me Ruko!


----------



## Ruko (Apr 19, 2009)

Your Welcome...I guess.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah.  I like fighting games, particularly Soul Calibur 3 and 4.  4 is a lot of fun especially the create-a-character part.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to have to try Soul Calibur IV. 

I love 2, especially the gamecube version because it has link as a playable character. Then III was only released on the PS2 for some dumb reason so I never got it. But, yeah, the character creation sounds awesome.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

II basically started the retardation of Soul Calibur.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> II basically started the retardation of Soul Calibur.


 I blame Link.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

I blame the "special character" fiasco.

Heck, those characters are even cheesy anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I blame the "special character" fiasco.
> 
> Heck, those characters are even cheesy anyway.


 Lol Lloyd.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

People need to learn more about the older games first. D :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

People should play more Street Fighter EX 2 and Rival schools! ):


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd play Rival Schools if I had it. I'm not big on Street Fighter but I didn't grow up with it.


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the Dark Stalkers series and the Bloody rawr and tekken I grew up on tekken xD
Not so a big fan of the SC series really as I don't bother with create a caracter


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> So yeah, Red earth has fatalities well maybe just Kenji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcK8rSNmXBo&feature=related
> 
> 
> http://www.vgmuseum.com/end/arcade/a/red_3.htm
> ...



OMG Tessa! Such a dirty girl!



JohnTalbain said:


> I love the Dark Stalkers series and the Bloody rawr and tekken I grew up on tekken xD
> Not so a big fan of the SC series really as I don't bother with create a caracter




Hmm...


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 20, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> OMG Tessa! Such a dirty girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm ? Yes


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> II basically started the retardation of Soul Calibur.


Just because you don't like the direction the series has gone doesn't mean it's officially bad.

From what I've noticed, most fans agree that Soul Calibur 2 is the best of the 4 games, both in terms of gameplay and overall balance between the characters.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 21, 2009)

JohnTalbain said:


> Hmmm ? Yes



It's nothing.


----------



## ale (Apr 21, 2009)

I love fighting games, but focus more on the 2d styled ones like KOF, Streetfighter Alpha, Capcom vs, Samurai Shodown, and Mortal Kombat 2.  I've also enjoyed 3d fighters like Virtua Fighter, Fighting Vipers, Bloody Roar, and Soul Blade.  Powerstone I think would qualify as a fighter and I love that game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> OMG Tessa! Such a dirty girl!


 I really think that creature is brain controlling her. :/


AlexX said:


> From what I've noticed, most fans agree that Soul Calibur 2 is the best of the 4 games,_ both in terms of gameplay and overall balance between the characters_.


 Very luly.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Very luly.


I don't see why. Even Xianghua, who tops the tier list and has no statistically poor matchups, is capable of being defeated by mid to low-tier characters. The skill gap needed to compensate for lower-tiered characters is far smaller than in the other games in the series.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I don't see why. Even Xianghua, who tops the tier list and has no statistically poor matchups, is capable of being defeated by mid to low-tier characters. The skill gap needed to compensate for lower-tiered characters is far smaller than in the other games in the series.



Nah, the first game was better, if only because the characters felt more flexible. Also, there aren't any lulzy characters.


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 21, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> It's nothing.


 Ah Okay then.^.^

Have you played the SC series before?


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nah, the first game was better, if only because the characters felt more flexible. Also, there aren't any lulzy characters.


What exactly do you mean by "flexible"?

...And what do "lulzy" characters have to do with anything? If anything they're just a nice touch (though I'm not sure why people complain Link is out-of-place... Compared to Spawn and Tekken Dude he actually fits rather well).


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 21, 2009)

JohnTalbain said:


> Ah Okay then.^.^
> 
> Have you played the SC series before?



I have played 1, 2 and 3 but not IV yet.

Two is definately my fav while 3 was just utter trash imo.


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 21, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I have played 1, 2 and 3 but not IV yet.
> 
> Two is definately my fav while 3 was just utter trash imo.


 Ahhh I agree to, it seems many people says that aswell.

Well the 4th one seem to be lacking in depth and kind of get bored quickly and the voice in english are annoying some times z.z

And the story of each character doesn't really go into much depth aswell.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 21, 2009)

The SC series is good but what came before it was better. SE ftw.

Also: To all those people who keep shitting on tekken, guilty gear, and the like. You people need to stop criticizing people for playing the things they enjoy. Tekken and guilty gear are some of the greatest series of fighting games out there so stop with the bitching and just list the games that are your favs. I hate empty critisizum.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The SC series is good but what came before it was better. SE ftw.
> 
> Also: To all those people who keep shitting on tekken, guilty gear, and the like. You people need to stop criticizing people for playing the things they enjoy. Tekken and guilty gear are some of the greatest series of fighting games out there so stop with the bitching and just list the games that are your favs. I hate empty critisizum.



Yes, exactly. 
Let people like what they play, no need to hate on their games.


----------



## Sydney (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not a big fighting game fan, but good lord, I hope that rumor/teaser site for Marvel Vs Capcom 2 on the 360/PS3 comes true. I bought a Dreamcast for it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Usually when people hate a game, it's the fanbase that's really they're hating.


----------



## Terror (Apr 22, 2009)

I love fighting games. My top 3 are Tekken 5: DR, Melty Blood, and Capcom V.S. SNK.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Usually when people hate a game, it's the fanbase that's really they're hating.



Regaurdless of what people are hating on it's still stupid. Arguing about it never gets you anywhere, especially on the internet.

I forgot killer instinct, SF, and M vs C series.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 23, 2009)

First up. I like Mortal Kombat. Love it, actually. And you're gonna have to take my love of MK from my cold, dead talons. D:< (Except MK3/UMK3 and Armaggedon. I didn't like those.) I even liked War Gods. Sure, it was cheesy. But it was fun. And isn't that all that really matters?

Other than that, I like SNK games, like King of Fighters. The faster and flashier, the better. I'm not a huge fan of Street Fighter (just fell out with the series lately) and Guilty Gear (too weird and complicated). Bloody Roar is pretty awesome, and I'm also enjoying this one little gem I've encountered called Matrimelee, even with its uber-cheap last boss.

And Smash Brothers is awesome too. I prefer Brawl.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What exactly do you mean by "flexible"?
> 
> ...And what do "lulzy" characters have to do with anything? If anything they're just a nice touch (though I'm not sure why people complain Link is out-of-place... Compared to Spawn and Tekken Dude he actually fits rather well).


From the quote of my friend

Link in SC 2...its like a guy bringing a gun to a sword fight


then he proceeds to spam links long range attacks on me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 24, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> From the quote of my friend
> 
> Link in SC 2...its like a guy bringing a gun to a sword fight


This. 

And the fact they used Lloyd from ToS really bugs me.


Riptor said:


> First up. I like Mortal Kombat. Love it, actually. And you're gonna have to take my love of MK from my cold, dead talons. D:< (Except MK3/UMK3 and Armaggedon. I didn't like those.) I even liked War Gods. Sure, it was cheesy. But it was fun. And isn't that all that really matters?


 
Mortal Kombat- Lol, Lot's of Blood and gore = money.



pheonix said:


> Regaurdless of what people are hating on it's still stupid. Arguing about it never gets you anywhere, especially on the internet.
> 
> I forgot killer instinct, SF, and M vs C series.


_Regardless_, tekken, guilty gear, .Ect sucks for a reason, In fact I'll tell you why.

Tekken- Why anyone enjoys a game based on aerial juggles is beyond me, because if you look at it-- I mean really look at it-- all you'll see is a guy with weird hair uppercutting a guy twelve feet in the air, and as he falls repeatedly punching him in the ass, which inexplicably launches him back in the air another three feet to be punched in the ass again about thirteen times.

Killer instinct- Lol, Just a wannabe MK clone.

Guilty gear- Omg Bridget is hot, We should play every GG game for Bridget!

Virtua Fighter- Virtua Fighter?, What is Virtua Fighter?

Marvel vs. Capcom- Did anyone ever played X-Men Vs. Street Fighter and Marvel Super Heroes Vs. Street Fighter?

Soul Calibur- Lol button mashing


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Usually when people hate a game, it's the fanbase that's really they're hating.



But, how would someone know about the fanbase of a fighting game series unless they go looking for one.



Perverted Impact said:


> Tekken- Why anyone enjoys a game based on aerial juggles is beyond me, because if you look at it-- I mean really look at it-- all you'll see is a guy with weird hair uppercutting a guy twelve feet in the air, and as he falls repeatedly punching him in the ass, which inexplicably launches him back in the air another three feet to be punched in the ass again about thirteen times.
> 
> Marvel vs. Capcom- Did anyone ever played X-Men Vs. Street Fighter and Marvel Super Heroes Vs. Street Fighter?



Yeah, i never did get how weightless people were in Tekken where a single punch or kick can send you into the air a couple feet...

Oh and i played those but they weren't that great imo, i think thats why people like MvC so much.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 25, 2009)

Picked up Soul Calibur IV today. Is it just me, or does Yoda have an insane advantage over everyone?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2009)

You don't even have a real argument for Virtua Fighter, PI


----------



## AlexX (Apr 25, 2009)

Ruko said:


> Picked up Soul Calibur IV today. Is it just me, or does Yoda have an insane advantage over everyone?


Yoda is so broken he's banned in official tournaments. He can't be grabbed and can't be hit by many horizontal attacks due to his size.



Perverted Impact said:


> Guilty gear- Omg Bridget is hot, We should play every GG game for Bridget!


If you think Bridget has anything to do with why people play guilty gear you apparently don't know nearly as much about fighting games as you think you do.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 26, 2009)

Nah, GG is about e-penis on fighting games.

I PLAY A MORE BALANCED GAME THAN YOURS - EAT MY SOL BADGUY PENIS!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Nah, GG is about e-penis on fighting games.
> 
> I PLAY A MORE BALANCED GAME THAN YOURS - EAT MY SOL BADGUY PENIS!


Not only is it balanced, it's DEEP.

The amount of potential strategies with each character continues to grow even as we speak. The possibilities continue to only get better and there is no "roof" in sight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, hence its fandom is again, more about whacking you with Potemkin's e-wang.

It's annoying that the people themselves don't attend to games whenever they request them (EVO, SBO, etc.).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You don't even have a real argument for Virtua Fighter, PI


 I was making fun of VF at how unpopular it is. 



AlexX said:


> If you think Bridget has anything to do with why people play guilty gear you apparently don't know nearly as much about fighting games as you think you do.


Well apparently your not a GG fan.



AlexX said:


> Not only is it balanced, it's DEEP.
> 
> The amount of potential strategies with each character continues to grow even as we speak. The possibilities continue to only get better and there is no "roof" in sight.


 Big lols.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I was making fun of VF at how unpopular it is.



oh, ha ha


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 26, 2009)

I love Tekken. Air juggles? Why would I hate a game for air juggles? If you want real physics play a UFC game.

King, Yoshimitsu, and Brian forever.

Guilty Gear is pretty good, although I've only played the first, Reload, and Isuka.

Soul Calibur 2 I fell in love with. I don't have that anymore, but I have Soul Edge.


----------



## Laze (Apr 26, 2009)

Rakuga Kids. God, I loved this game.

No doubt everyone else will hate it.

The only game I've played where astronauts get to beat the crap out of basketball enthusiast cats.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Laze said:


> Rakuga Kids. God, I loved this game.
> 
> No doubt everyone else will hate it.
> 
> The only game I've played where astronauts get to beat the crap out of basketball enthusiast cats.


 Not bad, I can see this game was made for kids. 



Panzermanathod said:


> I love Tekken. Air juggles? Why would I hate a game for air juggles?


I find this post hilariously depressing. 



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Oh and i played those but they weren't that great imo, i think thats why people like MvC so much.


X-Men Vs. Street Fighter was alot like Street Fighter alpha 1 and alpha 2, And Marvel Super Heroes Vs. Street Fighter was just flashy and colourful.


----------



## Laze (Apr 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not bad, I can see this game was made for kids.



Not really...

Just so happens that the characters seem to be the avatars of kids who have discovered a pack of magical crayons, who then subsequently sprung to life and their retrospective owners did the only thing to do in such given circumstances. Have them beat the shit out of each other. 

That and the game has a bear, that is also a tank. Who attacks you by dropping part submarine, part lion things on you.

Told you that you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Laze said:


> Not really...
> 
> Just so happens that the characters seem to be the avatars of kids who have discovered a pack of magical crayons, who then subsequently sprung to life and their retrospective owners did the only thing to do in such given circumstances. Have them beat the shit out of each other.
> 
> ...


 Okay, That's fucked.


But still.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I find this post hilariously depressing.



I find yours depressing. Seriously, it's one thing to not like a game for a particular mechanic, it's another thing to outright say it sucks as a whole because of a particular mechanic.

I found Tekken fun. If physics is the problem then you should hate fighting games in general.

I was more into ground strings, though. But I've seen some very impressive air juggles.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> *fanboy crying*


What?

Street Fighter was never about air juggles.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 26, 2009)

I never said they were. I just said if you have a problem with physics you shouldn't be playing fighting games. 

As I said, I don't mind if you don't like Tekken, but air juggling doesn't make the game suck, period.


----------



## Laze (Apr 26, 2009)

Primal Rage

There was a Chippie by where I used to grow up that had an arcade cabinet of this, good laugh ~


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKL2FfTFKgc&feature=channel_page

One of my favorite SNES fighters. Gundam Wing: Endless Duel.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 26, 2009)

Speaking of SNES fighters, i feel like playing Killer Instinct again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Power Stone 


Panzermanathod said:


> I never said they were. I just said if you have a problem with physics you shouldn't be playing fighting games.
> 
> As I said, I don't mind if you don't like Tekken, but air juggling doesn't make the game suck, period.


 Well, Fine.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

I remember Power Stone. I have a Dreamcast.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure



Oh fuck I been meaning to play that is it worthwhile?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oh fuck I been meaning to play that is it worthwhile?


 I dunno, But .........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNcIQNUHDY4&feature=related


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I dunno, But .........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNcIQNUHDY4&feature=related



Silly.


----------



## Slade (Apr 26, 2009)

Tekken, Soul Calibur and SSBB are the best fighting games, IMO.

Street Fighter 4 is okay. Not great, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 26, 2009)

Slade said:


> Tekken, Soul Calibur and SSBB are the best fighting games, IMO.
> 
> Street Fighter 4 is okay. Not great, though.


 Wut?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2009)

Slade said:


> Tekken, Soul Calibur and SSBB are fighting games I like.
> 
> Street Fighter 4 is okay. Not great, though.


Fix'ed


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

lol furry gamers

<_<

>_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol furry gamers
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>


 >:U

lol Inada harems


----------



## DJDarkViper (Apr 27, 2009)

I used to be a Fighting Game fan back int he day. With the release of Street Fighter 4 and the upcoming release of King of Fighters 12, ive re-emerged myselof within the FIghting Game group. 

I take 
Street Fighter 4
Capcom vs. SNK
King of Fighters 98
Soul Calibur 4 
Guilty Gear XX

and even some Smash Brawl now and again



im looking for challenges mostly in SF4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2009)

The worst fighting game ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sha-8aTLESk


----------



## Laze (Apr 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure



*IGGY WIN*

God, I love that Dog.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> The worst fighting game ever!


I'm pretty sure Tattoo Assassins is worse.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm pretty sure Tattoo Assassins is worse.


It was made from Data East, That itself is a good reason to hate it.

ToV's trailer shows the game looking like your typical cheap smash brother knock off with jaggy and clunky animation. 

Also Anise is in the game. 

Anise. 


Anise is the cancer that is slowly killing Tales spinoffs. 

Besides Namco not making the Tales spinoffs very good. 



Laze said:


> *IGGY WIN*
> 
> God, I love that Dog.


You know he's in the game.....


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

To be fair, Tales of Versus doesn't look THAT bad :V I mean I said Dissidia was gonna be the biggest bomb I ever played and I sucked 300+ hours into that...well, over the course of three wiped saves but still! So my hopes for Versus are all good...though I so know they're gonna cop-out on Senel's "Hi-Ougi" again like they did in Radiant Mythology 1 and 2. Seriously, just give him Satsugeki Bukoken or something and I'll be happy, yeesh!


And if they they don't give Veigue a hi-ougi like in RM2 cause of the cop out "dual" thing from ToR I'm gonna be a sad kitty. I really will be.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2009)

Its obvious Namco doesn't care about what makes sense in a fighting game this is just gonna be pure fanservice.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2009)

The fact that SC became anime-fied since 2 makes me sick.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Its obvious Namco doesn't care about what makes sense in a fighting game this is just gonna be pure fanservice.



I don't see fanservice as a bad thing really. It'll give me great enjoyment to kick the ToS cast's butts with Senel even if the game isn't as good as it could be. Just like Dissidia


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> _Regardless_, tekken, guilty gear, .Ect sucks for a reason, In fact I'll tell you why.
> 
> Tekken- Why anyone enjoys a game based on aerial juggles is beyond me, because if you look at it-- I mean really look at it-- all you'll see is a guy with weird hair uppercutting a guy twelve feet in the air, and as he falls repeatedly punching him in the ass, which inexplicably launches him back in the air another three feet to be punched in the ass again about thirteen times.
> 
> ...



Just because you point out a few flaws in a game doesn't make it a shitty game, nothing's perfect.


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I thought i would try and make a topic just for those furs who love fighting games as much as i do or more! Let's face it, with the recent new release of a certain 20 year old series game, fighting games look like they are going to get the spotlight once more. Of course that doesn't mean arcades will be revived unfortunately but with so many new gen games having online capabilites i saw it doesn't matter much huh?
> 
> But anyway, this thread is just for discussing fighting games in general whether it be old school classics, next gen software or anything in between. Even talk about some games where you thought they could do more or if you would like to see a sequel on it and what would you improve?
> 
> Would be great too if people posted vids of some excellent matches in many games that have come across in these years (SF3: Ken vs. Chun Li vid anyone?). I'm mainly doing this because i only know maybe 2 or 3 furs who love fighting games like i do and i wanna see if there are any more out there.


Mortal Kombat all the way!

Reptile is one of my favs. you can only guess why lol


----------



## AlexX (Apr 28, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The fact that SC became anime-fied since 2 makes me sick.


And your opinion alone decides whether a game is good or bad, amirite?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, because removing the focus on building the gameplay and instead focusing on ZOMGDESIGNS to attract newfags who don't even know shit about fighting games is bad. 

But I digress.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't see why it's wrong to make designs that appeal to new groups of people. Sure, gameplays important, but why WOULDN'T you want to make more money?


----------



## AlexX (Apr 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes, because removing the focus on building the gameplay


This alone proves that your hatred has blinded you.

There was numerous additions to the gameplay that makes SC2 far superior than Soul Edge. The fact you don't like the character designs doesn't automatically make the game bad, because believe it or not, characters are independant of the gameplay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

when it comes to games, wolf makes me rage...he only makes it up by showing me new games that are over seas...but then makes me rage when he goes about thinking he knows good games


----------



## AlexX (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> when it comes to games, wolf makes me rage...he only makes it up by showing me new games that are over seas...but then makes me rage when he goes about thinking he knows good games


He does indeed have quite the habit of using one flaw in a game to justify calling the entire thing terrible...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 29, 2009)

I dunno. I have a tendency to hate the game out of its fanbase which itself is wrong, but I can't help it... For some odd reason I blame the game for existing, thus causing those retarded fans.

Case in point - ZOMGLINKPWNS

And I tend to be an ass when it comes to furry discussions in gaming. I mean, we have furries saying Lion King is furry, what more if they do that to games?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex0902 said:


> Mortal Kombat all the way!
> 
> Reptile is one of my favs. you can only guess why lol



http://tekken.wikia.com/wiki/Alex


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 29, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> http://tekken.wikia.com/wiki/Alex


 I do remember Alex. I just like Reptile better


----------



## Laze (Apr 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know he's in the game.....



I know he's in it. I have it. Quite a laugh actually.

I heard Marvel Vs Capcom 2 is coming out for the 360 and the PS3 as a downloadable. Which'd be quite nice actually. Sadly I no longer have my PS2 and the games affiliated with it, and I really enjoyed playing as ill Valentine a little bit _too_ much.



Alex0902 said:


> I just like Reptile better



Hehe... Yeah, Reptile was kinda cool. Though I never was a big fan of Mortal Kombat all that much. Sooner be playing with Soul Calibur's Lizardman though. because I am predictable like that, eh...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex0902 said:


> I do remember Alex. I just like Reptile better



I only brought it up because you said you liked Reptile, and your name is Alex.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 29, 2009)

Laze said:


> I know he's in it. I have it. Quite a laugh actually.
> 
> I heard Marvel Vs Capcom 2 is coming out for the 360 and the PS3 as a downloadable. Which'd be quite nice actually. Sadly I no longer have my PS2 and the games affiliated with it, and I really enjoyed playing as ill Valentine a little bit _too_ much.



Hey, Jill was great in that game. I always had her in my group whenever I played...of course I'm not really the best player around, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but still!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 29, 2009)

Eh, I still have my PS2 game.

I'm LOL-ing @ new-gen (a.k.a. DLC fest) capcom fanbois regarding SF4. The PC version will already have ALL of the current DLC.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno. I have a tendency to hate the game out of its fanbase which itself is wrong, but I can't help it... For some odd reason I blame the game for existing, thus causing those retarded fans.
> 
> Case in point - ZOMGLINKPWNS
> 
> And I tend to be an ass when it comes to furry discussions in gaming. I mean, we have furries saying Lion King is furry, what more if they do that to games?



Cause the rest of us seperate Furry from gaming


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you SHOULD separate furry from gaming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> I don't see fanservice as a bad thing really. It'll give me great enjoyment to kick the ToS cast's butts with Senel even if the game isn't as good as it could be. Just like Dissidia


It's going to be ToS/ToD/TotA fanservice, If anything. 



pheonix said:


> Just because you point out a few flaws in a game doesn't make it a shitty game, nothing's perfect.


What?

Those are MAJOR flaws, A game with a few flaws would be Street Fighter Alpha 3. 


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Case in point - ZOMGLINKPWNS


Yes, Zelda and Nintendo fans killed SC.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sadly, that's true. They always tend to give the shaft to ToL and ToR in terms of characters, and how they're represented in the spin offs. I mean, ffs, they gave the Tempest cast Mystic Artes in Radiant Mythology. Tempest. The game that was so bad that they changed it to an escort title instead of a mothership title. That's just silly imo.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 30, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> Those are MAJOR flaws, A game with a few flaws would be Street Fighter Alpha 3.



pffft. They're only major flaws to a person as picky as you. If I was that picky I could point out "major" flaws in every game. And how is bridget a major flaw? I know he's crap but being a major flaw is a little much. And KI being an MK clone isn't a major flaw at all, it was what was big back then if you can't remember.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 30, 2009)

Complaining about actual game mechanics in a fighting game is kinda like complaining that when you switch weapons in a FPS you can't shoot automatically after pressing the next weapon button.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay, MvC2 for PSN.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I think you SHOULD separate furry from gaming.


Which is why I dont add furs to any of my gaming friends list. Just cause you are a furry and I tolerate furries doesnt mean were automatically should game together


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Complaining about actual game mechanics in a fighting game is kinda like complaining that when you switch weapons in a FPS you can't shoot automatically after pressing the next weapon button.



That's because a large amount of focus in fighting games is the mechanics and gameplay.

Unlike SOME people, characters aren't as big as gameplay as it must be. I mean, you can have a nerd-gasmic roster, but have shitty gameplay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm LOL-ing @ new-gen (a.k.a. DLC fest) capcom fanbois regarding SF4. The PC version will already have ALL of the current DLC.


 I don't really like the PC version.


Persona363 said:


> Sadly, that's true. They always tend to give the shaft to ToL and ToR in terms of characters, and how they're represented in the spin offs. I mean, ffs, they gave the Tempest cast Mystic Artes in Radiant Mythology. Tempest. The game that was so bad that they changed it to an escort title instead of a mothership title. That's just silly imo.


 They shaft ToD2 alot too.


pheonix said:


> pffft. They're only major flaws to a person as picky as you. If I was that picky I could point out "major" flaws in every game. And how is bridget a major flaw? I know he's crap but being a major flaw is a little much. And KI being an MK clone isn't a major flaw at all, it was what was big back then if you can't remember.


 I'm not "picky" I justed hate shtty games. Okay, Find a flaw in Street Fighter Alpha 2. Bridget's fanservice? Your right, Killer Instinct Is not a MK clone, And Killer Instinct was never big. And the only games I knew as a kid were Smash 64 and OoT.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

The PC version itself will be better, as far as recent news is concerned.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> The PC version itself will be better, as far as recent news is concerned.


 Better then the Xbox360 version?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 1, 2009)

Anything is better than the 360 version.


----------



## Persona363 (May 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> They shaft ToD2 alot too.



Well...the story IS a travesty to the Destiny timeline :V That said, Barbatos is favorite of mine, so I guess I can't get too mad at it. And it's certainly not as bad as Tempest.

Well, knowing Bamco we'll get 5 Symphonia character, 3 Tempest, the whole Destiny cast, 2-3 Vesperia, and the whole Abyss party+Asch(lol) for the "important characters." Phantasia, Eternia, Legendia, Rebirth, and Destiny 2 will probably have minor impact, if any at all...sadly.


----------



## noodlescoop (May 1, 2009)

suki desu


----------



## pheonix (May 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm not "picky" I justed hate shtty games. Okay, Find a flaw in Street Fighter Alpha 2. Bridget's fanservice? Your right, Killer Instinct Is not a MK clone, And Killer Instinct was never big. And the only games I knew as a kid were Smash 64 and OoT.



Well from the way you talk about games then 90% of them must be shitty games to you. I play fighting games for fun and to compete with others who play those games, they don't have to be perfect and even a few flaws doesn't make the game shitty. If I ever play SFA2 then I'll point out some flaws to it but frankly I've never really been into SF games for the fact that the first ones where so fucking unbalanced it sickened me. If you don't think killer instinct was big then you're either really young or you grew up in a place cut of from the world. Fuck Bridget and his fansurvice. I've never seen anyone in real life that plays that game for that character. I have seen some straight guys say he was hot and then watched there jaws drop when I told them it was a guy. XD AAhhh good times, and still point out something else about GG cause it's still not a good reason for it to be a shitty game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Anything is better than the 360 version.


 How so?


Persona363 said:


> Well...the story IS a travesty to the Destiny timeline :V That said, Barbatos is favorite of mine, so I guess I can't get too mad at it. And it's certainly not as bad as Tempest.
> 
> Well, knowing Bamco we'll get 5 Symphonia character, 3 Tempest, the whole Destiny cast, 2-3 Vesperia, and the whole Abyss party+Asch(lol) for the "important characters." Phantasia, Eternia, Legendia, Rebirth, and Destiny 2 will probably have minor impact, if any at all...sadly.


 So true.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, better.

For one, PC has four available filters. The online is most likely no as shitty as Live (then again, anything is). And, out of the box, SF4 will have all the DLC up to the recent one.

Wait... are you insisting that 360 has the best versions? *gigglesnort*


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, better.
> 
> For one, PC has four available filters. The online is most likely no as shitty as Live (then again, anything is). And, out of the box, SF4 will have all the DLC up to the recent one.
> 
> Wait... are you insisting that 360 has the best versions? *gigglesnort*


 No, I just don't like the idea of my computer crashing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

Ah lol


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> How so?
> 
> So true.



If you need to ask you really should try it sometime to see it for yourself.


----------



## Persona363 (May 2, 2009)

Ok, just saw some gameplay from Tales of Versus. I went from "awesomeface.jpg" to "insertrandomimnotamusedfacehere.jpg." From the looks of it, it's basically Legendia's battle system with jumping, platforms, and over-powered Mystic Artes. a.k.a. something of Tempest level fail.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well from the way you talk about games then 90% of them must be shitty games to you. I play fighting games for fun and to compete with others who play those games, they don't have to be perfect and even a few flaws doesn't make the game shitty.


I like Waku Waku 7 and it's shit.



pheonix said:


> If I ever play SFA2 then I'll point out some flaws to it but frankly I've never really been into SF games for the fact that the first ones where so fucking unbalanced it sickened me.


Street Fighter 1?



pheonix said:


> If you don't think was big then you're either really young or you grew up in a place cut of from the world.


I was four years old and I lived in Dauphin Manitoba at the time.



pheonix said:


> Fuck Bridget and his fansurvice. I've never seen anyone in real life that plays that game for that character. I have seen some straight guys say he was hot and then watched there jaws drop when I told them it was a guy. XD AAhhh good times, and still point out something else about GG cause it's still not a good reason for it to be a shitty game.


Does Guilty Gear even have a storyline?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Does Guilty Gear even have a storyline?




Just from this question, means you should try and play the series before basing it on one character and the internet ramblings about it (yes i called Bridget an it).


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like Waku Waku 7 and it's shit.
> 
> Street Fighter 1?
> 
> ...



Never played it so I can't really say much about that one.

All the ones that came out on sega genisis. (I think it was only 1 and 2)

That explains it I guess.

If you don't know that then you've never played it. There's an in depth storyline behind it from the assassins guild to the mass murderer who wants to be a super hero to repent for his crimes to genetically breaded creatures made for war.(gears) The storyline is one of the greatest parts of the game. If you haven't played the series then you really should cause it's one of (if not) the greatest fighting game series in existence. Also listening to metal while fighting is just fucking kickass! 

Too avoid spoilers I can PM you some key points in the storyline to some characters to interest you in the game. (bridget is the most boring of them all aside from being a shitty character)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Does Guilty Gear even have a storyline?


Yes it does


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 3, 2009)

Needs more NAPALM DEATH!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2009)

GG has your typical post-apocalyptic animu story in it. It gets worse in Overture.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GG has your typical post-apocalyptic animu story in it. It gets worse in Overture.


yep everyone wants to get revenge on That Man...who is oddly only named in the GG games...That Man


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2009)

Needs moar japanophile terminology

isn't it... ano otoko?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Just from this question, means you should try and play the series before basing it on one character and the internet ramblings about it (yes i called Bridget an it).


No, Thank you.  



pheonix said:


> Never played it so I can't really say much about that one.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iifaQSjwn0s



pheonix said:


> All the ones that came out on sega genisis. (I think it was only 1 and 2)


 Super Street Fighter II  and Street Fighter II Turbo?

But yeah, That's your problem, You played the god awful Genesis ports.   


pheonix said:


> If you don't know that then you've never played it. There's an in depth storyline behind it from the assassins guild to the mass murderer who wants to be a super hero to repent for his crimes to genetically breaded creatures made for war.(gears) The storyline is one of the greatest parts of the game. If you haven't played the series then you really should cause it's one of (if not) the greatest fighting game series in existence. Also listening to metal while fighting is just fucking kickass!


...... wtf?


----------



## AlexX (May 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> GG has your typical post-apocalyptic animu story in it. It gets worse in Overture.


Name a single fighting game where the storyline doesn't end up going to hell and back again by the 3rd game onward.

Story has never been a strong point for fighting games, and voting one down based entirely on its storyline (and in the case of GG, _one single character_) is silly.


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iifaQSjwn0s
> 
> Super Street Fighter II  and Street Fighter II Turbo?
> 
> ...



Looks interesting, But the whole WARNING!! thing before a special looks pretty inconvenient. If it gives your opponent a chance to block while it does that then that's just fucking terrible.

What else was I supposed to play? I was poor and my friend had a sega. *shrugs* Also the first one was unbalanced to even though it was still fun.

wtf what?


----------



## Riptor (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Looks interesting, But the whole WARNING!! thing before a special looks pretty inconvenient. If it gives your opponent a chance to block while it does that then that's just fucking terrible.



Actually, all those are unblockable. I'm pretty sure you can't stop your opponent when he starts it, either. All you can do is get the hell out of the way, which is basically what the warning is telling you to do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> If you need to ask you really should try it sometime to see it for yourself.


What could be so wrong with Xbox360's SFIV?



AlexX said:


> Name a single fighting game where the storyline doesn't end up going to hell and back again by the 3rd game onward.


Rival Schools?



pheonix said:


> Looks interesting, But the whole WARNING!! thing before a special looks pretty inconvenient. If it gives your opponent a chance to block while it does that then that's just fucking terrible.


 I'm not sure, I have not play that game in months.



pheonix said:


> What else was I supposed to play? I was poor and my friend had a sega. *shrugs* Also the first one was unbalanced to even though it was still fun.





pheonix said:


> the first ones where so fucking unbalanced it sickened me.


lol What?



pheonix said:


> wtf what?


GG's plot sounds like a bad animu.


----------



## pheonix (May 4, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Actually, all those are unblockable. I'm pretty sure you can't stop your opponent when he starts it, either. All you can do is get the hell out of the way, which is basically what the warning is telling you to do.



Oh, okay. That makes a lot of sense cause giving that much warning for a blockable attack would be absurd. lol



Perverted Impact said:


> I'm not sure, I have not play that game in months.
> 
> lol What?
> 
> GG's plot sounds like a bad animu.



O Rly?

Exactly what it says.

Well it's a good storyline that I enjoyed over all other fighting games, maybe one day you'll play the games and get into the storyline too.


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Rival Schools?


Nope, I'm afraid that was is no exception (though points for making me learn something new... I could have sworn there were only two games in that series, but looking it up I apparently missed the last one).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

There're actually three games - there was RS 1.5.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> O Rly?


 Yes really.



pheonix said:


> Exactly what it says.


 Well did you like it or did you hate it, Make up your mind!



AlexX said:


> Nope, I'm afraid that was is no exception (though points for making me learn something new... I could have sworn there were only two games in that series, but looking it up I apparently missed the last one).


 
Rival Schools
Nekketsu Seisyun Nikki 2
Rival Schools 2


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 5, 2009)

lol GG storyline. It's as good as watching anime characters fry eggs.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol GG storyline. It's as good as watching anime characters fry eggs.


meh, dont care for the story line as long its a fun game to play


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well did you like it or did you hate it, Make up your mind!



I don't hate games just prefer to play some over others. All fighting games are good in there own way. If we wanted some perfect fighting game then every one of them would have the same fighting style. Think about variety, it's something that is needed for people like me who hunger to play multiple games. It's not as high on my list as some others.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2009)

I love the fact that Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie and Street Fighter II V had faggoty in it. >_>


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I love the fact that Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie and Street Fighter II V had faggoty in it. >_>



I never saw the animated one but I saw the live action movie, it was fucking hilarious. The guy who played M. Bison died after the movie was finished, you can see him in bad health in the beginning and good health at the end. XD I'll have to check out the animated one sometime. Maybe it'll be on youtube.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 5, 2009)

In the animated movie E. Honda fell in love with Ryu.




....




I know.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> In the animated movie E. Honda fell in love with Ryu.
> 
> ....
> 
> I know.



That's a bit disturbing, and just sharing what I know. You never know when someone will learn something new. I liked the youtube series ST the later days. Funny stuff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's a bit disturbing, and just sharing what I know. You never know when someone will learn something new. I liked the youtube series ST the later days. Funny stuff.


 Yeah, It's the same movie with naked Chun li.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, It's the same movie with naked Chun li.



That must be hot. >.>


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

It's_ really_ hard to find it nowadays.



You can still find Street fighter II V on Youtube.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's_ really_ hard to find it nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still find Street fighter II V on Youtube.



Well I hate looking for things but I'll give it a go and see what I come up with.

Good, that makes my life a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone else looking forward to KoF12?


----------



## pheonix (May 7, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Anyone else looking forward to KoF12?



I am, but I'm more excited about Tekken 6. They say it's been released to the arcade but I haven't seen it yet. :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 8, 2009)

How come the Dream Match years of KoF's are a lot better than the canon years? LOL


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> How come the Dream Match years of KoF's are a lot better than the canon years? LOL



keyword: dream
As in never gonna happen in canon, lol.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of fighting games, but I like some.

- Super Smash Bros.
- Soul Calibur
- Street Fighter (I've only played SF II, though)
- Naruto: Clash of Ninja


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 9, 2009)

Eww, clash of ninja. Go play the superior Narutimate Hero/Ultimate Ninja.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2009)

Street fighter II V is really really gay. :V








I lol'd


----------



## Laze (May 10, 2009)

I found my copy of Street Fighter Alpha 3 Max for the PSP.

Reminds me how much I hate Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

Laze said:


> I found my copy of Street Fighter Alpha 3 Max for the PSP.
> 
> Reminds me how much I hate Street Fighter 4.


 What?

If anything, The Psp killed SFA3 Max.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 10, 2009)

lol Ken Fighter 4


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol Ken Fighter 4


NO! STOOOOOOOOOOOP THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


:_:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 11, 2009)

I was referring to SF4...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was referring to SF4...


I know what your talking about.


Also, Isn't Ryu and Ken are shit in this game?


----------



## Laze (May 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> If anything, The Psp killed SFA3 Max.



How so?

Not like I can lug a Playstation and a monitor onto the train.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 11, 2009)

Laze said:


> How so?
> 
> Not like I can lug a Playstation and a monitor onto the train.


 Poor controls and bad load time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 12, 2009)

Get a Slim.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (May 12, 2009)

My fav fighting games and characters... YAAAAH!!!
Guilty Gear XX > Sol Badguy
Marvel VS Capcom > Strider Hiryu
Mortal Combat 4 > Reptile or Scorpion
Any other char must rest in piece.
;P


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2009)

DO WANT.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> DO WANT.



Yes please!

Also absolute win, we get TvC for Wii here in America, of course we'll have to see what changes they make.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbpXplP_WFE&NR=1
Obviously tournament level gameplay going on here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QUfGe3ZPrU&feature=related
Someone mashin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vvibK5P6p8&feature=related
Don't stick your hand in the garbage disposal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2a2iuPyqww&NR=1
Erase EH, Biiiiiiig whooooooooore. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqmxhEfim3M&feature=channel_page
Really gay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QpYoHprg_c&NR=1
Makin some music, Obv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgRqXcOj8K4&feature=related
Best. KoF. Ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj9q7inD2GI&NR=1
That sure is an incredibly complex playstyle!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGw4LqeJa1g&feature=channel_page
KOF '98 best move!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEP_g_Q4aLM&NR=1
Definitely KoF.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w77m6CQSgOI&feature=channel_page
Benimaru's secret gay hiding spot.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 19, 2009)

1st link: I loled.
2nd link: hah.
3rd link: Vacuuuuuum!
4th link: Huge grab ftw.
5th link: Gotta love them glitches.
6th link: and hate them too.
7th link: That was like the best match ever!
8th link: Dumbass, lol.
9th link: Bitchslap ftw!
10th link: One poke and Ash freezes Robert and stops the vid, talk about HAX.
11th link: lol, just popped out of gayland and slammed him for being at the entrance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2009)

"this vid sounds a lot like me when i'm beatin my huge cock to some daigo snapshots"
Rofl.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

lol youtubefags commenting on fighting games


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol youtubefags commenting on fighting games


 
"Yes, seeing how he's a shotoclone, as Rival Schools is part of the SF universe!"

"Batsu isn't a shotoclone. D:"

"There are three foundations of a shotoclone:

QCF+P = fireball
DP+P = dragon punch
QCB + K = special kick (usually a hurricane kick)

Batsu has all of them three."

"Hadoukens are NOT "Fireballs".
Shoryuken=/= Guts Upper
Shooting/Cresent Star Kick is not even close Tatsumaki-Senpuu-Kyaku."

"I'm talking about the commands/controls. <_<"

"The commands/controls means nothing"

Yup, You are right about that one, WO.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

lol

but yeah, Batsu's not a shotoclone in terms of functionality.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

If that's the case wouldn't everyone be a clone?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

I was referring to the fact that Kiai Dan =/= Hadouken, Guts Upper =/= Shoryuken, and Crescent Kick =/= Tasumaki Senpukyaku


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that Ryu can't use his hadoukens in midair like Batsu can.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 20, 2009)

BUT AKUMA CAN SHOOTS THEM AIR BALLS OF FIRE


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

Zankuu Gou Hadouken?

Batsu uses both his arms to shoot Kiai Dan in mid air unlike Akuma.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

And in TvC, Batsu's projectiles actually knocks the enemy off helplessly for combos.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 20, 2009)

His team up specials are pretty damn awesome in TvC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And in TvC, Batsu's projectiles actually knocks the enemy off helplessly for combos.


 Not sure if a tier list is out but from what I seen most people agree that Batsu and Roll are high/top tier from the Capcom side.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 20, 2009)

Really? I had heard that Roll was in the low tiers as opposed to the 'Roll Tier'.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igE9hXuQusc


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

Hell, there's an infinity based on Roll.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

ROLL ABUSE GOGOGO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0zH_S9sWQE

Also, What is that move Ryu did in 0:01?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ROLL ABUSE GOGOGO.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0zH_S9sWQE
> 
> Also, What is that move Ryu did in 0:01?



Thats his mule kick, i forget the official name for it, also that fire move of Rolls' aint infinite, it depends how long you had it charged before you unleash it, then it will last longer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

Donkey Kick/Joudan Sokutou Geri?

hcf + K, It's a bitch to pull off


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

I was referring to TvC Roll + Casshern infinite, not the fire thing (which depends on how much button press you can do).

And in TvC Ryu's donkey kick is rdp + attack.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

Wait, Isn't it QCB + A?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

qcb + attack is hurricane kick.

qcf + attack = hadouken
dp + attack = shoryuken
rdp + attack = donkey kick

In the SF3 games it's hcf + kick but this is TvC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

Are you sure about that? :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

Um, duh?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 22, 2009)

He has the game Pervert, lol.
Also do you have a vid of this infinite Wolfox?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

Godamnit, I didn't say he was wrong.

I just looked up some faq on Gamefaqs and it told me that it was QCB + A. 

Edit: So, I've beaten _every _Street fighter game in the series.
Yes, I've beaten: 
Street Fighter I
Street Fighter II *-* The World Warrior 
Street Fighter II'_* -*_ Champion Edition
Street Fighter IIâ€² - Hyper Fighting (Sfc only)
Street Fighter II *-* The World Warrior (Snes)
Street Fighter II *-* The World Warrior (Gameboy)
Street Fighter II Turbo (Snes)
Street Fighter II (lol Sms)
Street Fighter II'_* -*_ Champion Edition (Genesis)
Super Street Fighter II 
Super Street Fighter II (Snes)
Super Street Fighter II (Genesis)
Super Street Fighter II Turbo 
Super Street Fighter II Turbo Revival (GBA)
Street Fighter Alpha: Warriors' Dreams
Street Fighter Alpha: Warriors' Dreams (GBC)
Street Fighter Alpha 2
Street Fighter Alpha 2 (Snes)
Street Fighter Zero 2 Alpha/Alpha 2 Gold
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Street Fighter Alpha 3(GBA)
Street Fighter EX 
Street Fighter EX Plus
Street Fighter EX 2
Street Fighter EX 2 Plus 
Street Fighter III - New Generation 
Street Fighter III - 2nd Impact - Giant Attack
Street Fighter III -3rd Strike - Fight for the Future
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo
Super Gem Fighter Mini Mix
X-Men vs. Street Fighter
Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter 
Marvel vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

...but donkey kick is only in this game, as well as SF3 and Pocket Fighter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...but donkey kick is only in this game, as well as SF3 and Pocket Fighter.


  Obviously.

I didn't say they weren't in TvC, SF3 and Super Gem Fighter Mini Mix.
Nor they were in SF1, SF2 .ect


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

So what are you trying to get at? <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

Did you _even_ read my post?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Godamnit, I didn't say he was wrong.
> 
> I just looked up some faq on Gamefaqs and it told me that it was QCB + A.
> 
> ...




What about The New Challengers, TvC, MvC2, and Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> What about The New Challengers, TvC, MvC2, and Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix?


 The New Challengers is SSF2, I don't have MvC2/TvC/CvS/CvS2 and Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix sucks balls


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

So yeah we're confused.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

About what?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Nevermind. <_<


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> The New Challengers is SSF2, I don't have MvC2/TvC/CvS/CvS2 and Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix sucks balls



So then you haven't played every single one.

Also what makes you say HD Remix sucked?


----------



## MattyK (May 23, 2009)

_*MattyK unslings his CISR Assault Rifle.*_
Somebody called for a FGF?

Your looking at a Casual FPS Master.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 23, 2009)

a what?


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 23, 2009)

Anyone here have Melty Blood:Act Cadenza for the PC? I wouldn't mind playing some matches online.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 23, 2009)

I've considered it... then I decided not to.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate Melty Blood, but it's not so interesting to me that I'd play it.

I myself am on 2DF freeplay. I can't host, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

MattyK said:


> _*MattyK unslings his CISR Assault Rifle.*_
> Somebody called for a FGF?
> 
> Your looking at a Casual FPS Master.


 No, Go away.



Deretto_Eevee said:


> Anyone here have Melty Blood:Act Cadenza for the PC? I wouldn't mind playing some matches online.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBnleDYhNSU&feature=channel_page


----------



## SipyCup (May 24, 2009)

Mortal Kombat is the best of all the fighting games, the best mortal kombat is MK3 WOOT =]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Lol what?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 24, 2009)

Apparently MK3 is the best.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBnleDYhNSU&feature=channel_page[/QUOTE]

Video didn't really tell me much. I just see a bunch of comments saying "MY GAME IS BETTER!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

a punching cactus can't hit that vampire when she's summoning all those chains, but a mishit on a broom with the iaido blade facing the other way and she's dead.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

Invincible frames during a level 3 super is nothing new, and there's two parts to Kohaku's strong. She swings the blade, then the broom while bringing the blade behind her. Arcuied was hit during the last frame that you see below.







EDIT: The attack is actually 236BB


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Deretto_Eevee said:


> Invincible frames during a level 3 super is nothing new


 Yeah it is. 

In a good game like Street fighter, If someone uses V/X/A-ism they don't become invincible at all.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

But there is Hyper Armor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

What?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

I'm used to it being called super armor... provided we're talking about the same things.

If so, he means a person can get hit, but they only freeze for a split second and continue on, not get put into a hit animation. Sometimes the armor is only good for a couple hits. Othertimes it's always active, so there's no real way to interrupt their moves.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

Yes, that's what I was referring to


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

Here's an example of the super armor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt4Ohyp-35Y&feature=related

Both have super armor.


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2009)

I like this thread.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 25, 2009)

As you should Dalek, now bring some smexy KoF talks in here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I'm used to it being called super armor... provided we're talking about the same things.
> 
> If so, he means a person can get hit, but they only freeze for a split second and continue on, not get put into a hit animation. Sometimes the armor is only good for a couple hits. Othertimes it's always active, so there's no real way to interrupt their moves.


Much like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2a2iuPyqww&feature=related


DarkTalbain64 said:


> As you should Dalek, now bring some smexy KoF talks in here.


 Yes, He should go back to page 9 and see all of those _great _videos of KoF gameplay!


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 25, 2009)

i gotta admit, the dragonball z games were probably my favorite, next to tekken and soul calibur


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2009)

Hyper armor is essentially super armor activated forever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcMUAsANlQI&feature=related


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcMUAsANlQI&feature=related



lol, i love that one comment.

"And thats how Gen was cured of Cancer :]"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 28, 2009)

Man, I wanna beat up shok so badly after delaying MONSTER.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2009)

But he made a Leo Doujin. 

:'(


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 28, 2009)

He has yet to make MONSTER doujin.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2009)

..... 

Who cares about MONSTER anyways.


----------



## Dyluck (May 28, 2009)

So I played Street Fighter 2 HD Remix again today and it was still fucking awful

SNK fo life


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2009)

Did a Ken scrub beat you?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Much like this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2a2iuPyqww&feature=related



No, that's just a very lucky "Just Defend" used. Basically, a parry.

If you don't know, it's like a block, except, in the games it's usually used in, harder to do, results in no block damage, and gives you a split second advantage over your opponent.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> No, that's just a very lucky "Just Defend" used. Basically, a parry.
> 
> If you don't know, it's like a block, except, in the games it's usually used in, harder to do, results in no block damage, and gives you a split second advantage over your opponent.


 I do know what parry is.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 28, 2009)

I didn't want to assume.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 28, 2009)

Any tips or hint on getting Leo's best ending?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

Keep winning!



David M. Awesome said:


> So I played Street Fighter 2 HD Remix again today and it was still fucking awful
> 
> *SNK* fo life


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 29, 2009)

Haha, i loled.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Did a Ken scrub beat you?



No, I won about 90% of the matches we played. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2009)

Ah, So you button mashed your way!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

lol snk people


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Keep winning!


 Complete the without using any continues = Not dieing at all?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 29, 2009)

Yush!


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ah, So you button mashed your way!



No, I just kept getting charge characters and I'm pretty good at charges. :T


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yush!


So what weapon should I use on what boss? Example:Use Frozen Sword on Lavia.


David M. Awesome said:


> No, I just kept getting charge characters and I'm pretty good at charges. :T


A 360 character?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone play Blazblue yet?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I may as well add my Soul Calibur expertise here. I'm great with Setsuka, Mitsurugi, and Sigfreid. I've been losing my touch with Setsuka recently, though...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes the one with the umbrella right?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, she had a different handling in 3.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

i wish they would make a new bloody roar game.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

i has played blazeblue :3 and when i can has money i will buy it >: but atm my experience is best with the gun toting hot chick =D 

also i has bloody roar primal fury and -shudder- a naruto game....but shikamaru is the only one worth playing as


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2009)

Noel Vermillion, shes pretty nice, i think i would play as Litchi Faye-Ling though.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Noel Vermillion, shes pretty nice, i think i would play as Litchi Faye-Ling though.


all i kept hearing was...

o god hes using that cheap whore..


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who, Litchi?


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 8, 2009)

Playing BlazBlue.

Got Jin and Ragna down (simple shit.)
Now figuring out Carl.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard he takes a while to master.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeeeeep. His loops are a bitch to pull off. Especially when you have shitty madcatz buttons. :I


----------



## TehSean (Jul 8, 2009)

Here you go, SoCal people:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/denjin-arcade-simi-valley
Switch to satellite view. It's on the East side of the marked building on the map.


Arcade!

They have Blazblu, SF4, 3S, MarvCapcom, and plenty of others. DDR.. shooters.. etc etc.

SF4/3S are a quarter per play even. There are usually weekly tournaments held with cash prizes, typically 5 USD entry fee to compete, too. So yeah. YUP.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn, wish i lived in Cali now.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 8, 2009)

They have a decent arcade in Houston which I go to when I visit my boyfriend, but no good BlazBlue players go there. Apparently they're all at UFO in Austin. :\


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 8, 2009)

I remember *Bloody Roar* series it feature Characters that transform into Animals it has a Animation series as well. It wasn't the best gaming series of fighting games there was but it did have a good fan base for it to continue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLq7FODAuQ4


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 8, 2009)

Houston is still far for me... ^^;
I miss arcades around here...


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty surprised there are none worth mentioning in the DFW area. Every 'arcade' around here has a MvC2 with broken sticks. :I


----------



## TehSean (Jul 9, 2009)

My friend Brian lives near Austin. He wasn't too thrilled with UFO, but he went there during their 'off hours' .. so yeah...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

I played some King of Fighters XI today on PS2.

what happened to all of the teams i don't even D: where are joe and andy and ramon and leona and everyone else who are all of these people


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 9, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Who, Litchi?


no noel with her chaining combo-ness :< but shes so easy for me to play D:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I played some King of Fighters XI today on PS2.
> 
> what happened to all of the teams i don't even D: where are joe and andy and ramon and leona and everyone else who are all of these people



Joe sucks, Andy idk where, Ramon is there David, wth, and Leona idk as well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't wait for Street Fighter V.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 9, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Joe sucks, Andy idk where, Ramon is there David, wth, and Leona idk as well.



I meant Seth.  I mix up their names because I only care about sexy Vanessa.

I think there are a whole bunch of unlockable characters so maybe I just need to play the game some more to get them all. :T

Joe is awesome screw you UPPA



Perverted Impact said:


> Can't wait for Street Fighter V.



That's nice.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's nice.


 :/


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I played some King of Fighters XI today on PS2.
> 
> what happened to all of the teams i don't even D: where are joe and andy and ramon and leona and everyone else who are all of these people



*Andy and Joe (especially Andy) have been ignored since forever, and Ramon is in it. And, uh, I didn't know you gave two shits about Leona but I'm glad to hear that you do.

EDIT - I see that you have been corrected about Ramon already, but it's probably better that you hear it from someone who understands the power of Joe Higashi.
*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2009)

Vanessa is the best boxer in any fighting game.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 10, 2009)

Guttah Trash!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Guttah Trash!!!


 Much like Dudley's skill?



Linko_16 said:


> *Andy and Joe (especially Andy) have been ignored since forever, and Ramon is in it. And, uh, I didn't know you gave two shits about Leona but I'm glad to hear that you do.*
> 
> *EDIT - I see that you have been corrected about Ramon already, but it's probably better that you hear it from someone who understands the power of Joe Higashi.*


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QUfGe3ZPrU&feature=related
?


DarkTalbain64 said:


> Vanessa is the best boxer in any fighting game.


 Rofl


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 10, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Vanessa is the best



EFA <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 10, 2009)

lawl vanessa


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lawl vanessa



Vanessa is sexy as hell what do you want


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Blair is sexy as hell what do you want


 Fixed.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well its true, her stuff is really easy to chain together.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.



Who?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who?


 http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Blair_Dame


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Blair_Dame



That woman is both disgusting and ridiculous looking at the same time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That woman is both disgusting and ridiculous looking at the same time.


 And not Chun-Li'?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And not Chun-Li'?



At least Chun-Li wears clothes.

And isn't an ugly whore.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> At least Chun-Li wears clothes.
> 
> And isn't an ugly whore.


 




sljfdaljfda;jfdlakjfdl;ajdflajfd;asfa 




ewww 




*Ryu face*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

She still looks better than Blair in any of those.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> She still looks better than Blair in any of those.









I'm so sry :'(


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

In before Linko.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

I lmfao'd.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 11, 2009)

*I heard we were talking about Chun-Li and came as fast as I could.*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *I heard we were talking about Chun-Li and came as fast as I could.*





Hi, Linko <3




What about me, Linko?




Defintely me!




I am superior!


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pshaw. Their thighs don't compare.*


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 11, 2009)

I know I'll probably get flack for this... but I liked R.Mika. She was one of my SFA3 characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I know I'll probably get flack for this... but I liked R.Mika. She was one of my SFA3 characters.


 Why?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 11, 2009)

First off I have a bit of a soft spot for grappling characters (although I was never into Zangief).

Second, I know her non throw moves are rather suckish, but I do enjoy playing her. 

Also, RRRAAAAAAAIINNNBOOOWWWWWW!!!

Mind you, Rolento and Karin are still my top two pics. I hate it when people just use Ryu, Evil Ryu, Red Gi Ryu, Evil Evil Ryu, and Schoolgirl Ryu.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> First off I have a bit of a soft spot for grappling characters (although I was never into Zangief).
> 
> Second, I know her non throw moves are rather suckish, but I do enjoy playing her.
> 
> ...


 SFA3 Tier List:


Characters are listed with their best Isms. Historically, Anyone B- class and above is viable in tournament play. According to a recent (2007) Japanese tier guide: 
S Class: 

V Akuma
A, V Dhalsim
V Sodom
A Class: 

V Sakura
V Claw
V Karin
B+ Class: 

V Zangief
V Sagat
B Class: 

V Rolento
V Ryu
V Charlie
V Cody
A Gen
C+ Class: 

V Cammy
A Guy
A, V Chun-Li
V Ken
C Class: 

A, V Adon
A, V Rose
A Dictator
A, V Blanka
V Juni
D Class: 

A, V Dan
A Boxer
V Honda
E Class: 

A, V R.Mika
A, V Birdie
V Juli


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 11, 2009)

What happened to the furries


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 11, 2009)

*You can't criticize a guy for using a "low-tier" characters in everyday play for the sole reason that they just like them and/or their moveset. They should only really think more seriously about what their best choice is when they're playing a game with something on the line, like a tournament or something. I mean, I am fully aware that El Fuerte has some of the goofiest, useless moves in the history of the series, but I'll still use him sometimes because I love his style. :3*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What happened to the furries






I killed those son of bitches last night!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *You can't criticize a guy for using a "low-tier" characters in everyday play for the sole reason that they just like them and/or their moveset. They should only really think more seriously about what their best choice is when they're playing a game with something on the line, like a tournament or something. I mean, I am fully aware that El Fuerte has some of the goofiest, useless moves in the history of the series, but I'll still use him sometimes because I love his style. :3*



And also, tiers are for queers. u_u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> And also, tiers are for queers. u_u


 Sup, Queer.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sup, Queer.



You're the one talking about tiers like they matter, cock sucker. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're the one talking about tiers like they matter, cock sucker. :V


 They don't matter, I was just pointing out how shitty R. mika can be.

You use Chun-li, Who is a top tier in most SF games.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> They don't matter, I was just pointing out how shitty R. mika can be.
> 
> You use Chun-li, Who is a top tier in most SF games.



I _like_ Chun-Li as a character; in the very rare occasions that I actually decide to go slumming and play a Street Fighter game I play as all of the characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I _like_ Chun-Li as a character; in the very rare occasions that I actually decide to go slumming and play a Street Fighter game I play as all of the characters.


 Rofl

It not like I play as Akuma or O.Sagat.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 12, 2009)

*I played some more KOF XI yesterday. Practiced with some characters, then tried to take the Psycho Soldiers through arcade mode.

What that fuck was up with that end boss? Just when I think they can't make them any gayer.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *I played some more KOF XI yesterday. Practiced with some characters, then tried to take the Psycho Soldiers through arcade mode.
> 
> What that fuck was up with that end boss? Just when I think they can't make them any gayer.*



I think he is supposed to be like a failed Orochi, which is why he moves in such a fucked up way, or something like that. :T


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 12, 2009)

P.I., don't post stupid images in this thread please.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *I played some more KOF XI yesterday. Practiced with some characters, then tried to take the Psycho Soldiers through arcade mode.*
> 
> *What that fuck was up with that end boss? Just when I think they can't make them any gayer.*


This is SNK were talking about, They love their homos




DarkTalbain64 said:


> P.I., don't post stupid images in this thread please.


You' re forgetting something DT, This is a furry site, There is no such thing as "intelligence".


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You' re forgetting something DT, This is a furry site, There is no such thing as "intelligence".



There is a such thing as not being fucking retarded, but I guess that you wouldn't know much about that. :V


----------



## Lukar (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone here have BlazBlue? I need to know someone who has it to tell me if it's good or not.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> There is a such thing as not being fucking retarded, but I guess that we wouldn't know much about that. :V


 Fixed.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Anyone here have BlazBlue? I need to know someone who has it to tell me if it's good or not.



*Got two buddies who love it to death, if that helps.*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Anyone here have BlazBlue? I need to know someone who has it to tell me if it's good or not.



Superb.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't understand the concept of Tiers R 4 Queers.

Is it how scrubs and newbies and casuals react whenever they hear tier?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 13, 2009)

Tiers can create needless love/hate for certain characters just because of their positioning. Sure, R.Mika is apparently low tier but that won't stop me from liking her.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2009)

Not really, Balrog, Vega and Dhalsim are very good characters. But no one likes them.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 13, 2009)

*"Tiers are for queers" is about some peoples' objection to the ranking of fighters; they believe that how well a character can perform has less to do with their supposed objective worth and more to do with how well the player handles the fighter. It also has largely to do with the stereotypical "tourneyfag," the player who demands victory of himself at all times and is highly aggressive and elitist about the game. This kind of person will often choose only the characters with the highest natural advanatage, aka the highest tier, and then they'll turn their noses down at other players who do not adopt the same cut-throat strategies because they feel the game no longer becomes fun when you become obsessive over having to choose just one or two characters, exploiting cheap strategies, etc. Those players don't appreciate being belittled because they're not manic control freaks about winning a competitive game, and thus, "tiers are for queers."*


----------



## TehSean (Jul 13, 2009)

Tiers are just statistics.

If you take your argument and apply it to analysts who do things like study car crashes, then what you're saying is that it doesn't *really* matter if the car has side airbags.

It doesn't REALLY matter if you're even wearing your safety belt.

It's just the same idea.

A higher tier character is either:

More Understood; The character is easier to learn because people have written countless viable guides educating new people how to use that character

Easier to pick up; Characters like Ryu and Ken are easier to pick up.... Because they're pretty basic characters, for example.

Better Stats; Sagat. Chun Li. Sometimes characters are just straight up mathematically better... Now, that doesn't mean they win all the time, but it is an edge, albeit.. again.. It really is up to the player controlling them to handle it. I've seen a Necro beat one of the best Chun Li's in SoCal before, so stats aren't the axium.
 Not all characters are created equally. When you mix two characters with eachother, one may have more advantages over the other, but again, it often comes down to the player.

When combining all of these, a time-tested metric for it has been the tournament event, where it is expected that high-skilled players are competing against eachother and nobody is holding back.

That's why tiers are a good way to get a general snapshot of how 'good' each character is.


However, remember that tiers **change all the time**(Especially as people play more and more), and that even E Honda can beat Sagat.

(Like that time that Mike Ross played EHonda in SF4 and defeated Sagat)

Edit: It's also getting harder and harder to define tiers as easily for strange reasons, such as..

Console versions use polygons for hit detection.
Arcade versions use hitboxes (bounding boxes around the model) for hit detection.

Alsooooo, I usually see people who *dont* play in tournaments getting all frownyface at the mention of tiers.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 13, 2009)

yay, tourney talk now...


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 14, 2009)

TehSean said:


> text



*Lol, thanks, that was the balanced description I was unable to deliver.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Tiers are just statistics.
> 
> If you take your argument and apply it to analysts who do things like study car crashes, then what you're saying is that it doesn't *really* matter if the car has side airbags.
> 
> ...



If you're a good enough driver to never get into an accident, yeah, same idea.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2009)

So essentially casualfags who are clueless about tiers pretty much shout at it whenever they see tiers eh?

And lol, "tourneyfags" are really noobs who think they are pros.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So essentially casualfags who are clueless about tiers pretty much shout at it whenever they see tiers eh?
> 
> And lol, "tourneyfags" are really noobs who think they are pros.


 
Does this make David a "tourneyfag"?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Does this make David a "tourneyfag"?



I don't think that I'm pro and I don't care about tiers :V


----------



## TehSean (Jul 14, 2009)

Well.  EVO is coming up. It's pretty much up in the air since all the arcade tourney players will get all confused when they play SF4 on Xbox or whatever console vers they use.

ALSO, the console version is *SLIGHTLY* more balanced. Sagat is still "the best" but not as bad as in arcade. Haha.

So yeah. If you're hitting up Las Vegas, I hope you have a good time. It should be a pretty even playing field.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think that I'm pro.


 You sure act like one.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 15, 2009)

*That's what I'm here for. Knock him down to size. BECAUSE I'M THE PRO.*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *That's what I'm here for. Knock him down to size. BECAUSE I'M THE PRO.*


 Maybe in Tekken. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay TvC!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

I want Toei Vs. Capcom


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You sure act like one.



I just know that I'm better than you are



Linko_16 said:


> *That's what I'm here for. Knock him down to size. BECAUSE I'M THE PRO.*



Hahaha, that's funny.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I just know that I'm better than you are.


 Rofl, You're a scrub, What do you know?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You're a scrub



Shows what you know.

That being nothing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shows what you know.
> 
> That being nothing.


 After I beat OoT and MMSF3: BA :X


----------



## Carenath (Jul 15, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *"Tiers are for queers" is about some peoples' objection to the ranking of fighters; they believe that how well a character can perform has less to do with their supposed objective worth and more to do with how well the player handles the fighter. It also has largely to do with the stereotypical "tourneyfag," the player who demands victory of himself at all times and is highly aggressive and elitist about the game. This kind of person will often choose only the characters with the highest natural advanatage, aka the highest tier, and then they'll turn their noses down at other players who do not adopt the same cut-throat strategies because they feel the game no longer becomes fun when you become obsessive over having to choose just one or two characters, exploiting cheap strategies, etc. Those players don't appreciate being belittled because they're not manic control freaks about winning a competitive game, and thus, "tiers are for queers."*


I knew people like that..



David M. Awesome said:


> I just know that I'm better than you are


And yet, absolutely no one cares.

@David & Perverted Impact: Cut it out you two.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I want Toei Vs. Capcom



Same!

KAMEN RIDER VERSUS RYU!1111111111!!!11!


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess I should post in this just because O:
Course, DT knows just how much I like fighting games, he came over and when smacked each other around some for a good week :3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 15, 2009)

and what a week that was <3


----------



## Britmike (Jul 15, 2009)

I LOVE the bloody Roar series, primal fury being my favorite.

Other than that, I'm playing a lot of Soul Calibur 4 recently, and I would be playing Tekken 5 but my copy got stolen. Bummer, Roger Jr's the freaking man.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Same!
> 
> KAMEN RIDER VERSUS RYU!1111111111!!!11!


 
Or  _Kamen RaidÄ Ekkusu _VERSUS _Rokkuman Ekkusu!!!_


----------



## TehSean (Jul 16, 2009)

Nobody in the US is pro. JP typically wins anyway. :C


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Or  _Kamen RaidÄ Ekkusu _VERSUS _Rokkuman Ekkusu!!!_



Eww!

Leo vs. Leomon!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eww!
> 
> Leo vs. Doggy Kruger!


 
Suddenly, a jizz volcano in Canada.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 17, 2009)

It's probably true.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> It's probably true.


 I just have a mental image of a rural village being flooded, as all the inhabits look in fear and turn to run, but the "lava" is just too fast.


----------

